# Several Server 2008 R2 BSODs



## adam-tcpl (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am having regular BSOD for what seems like no apparent reason. I would really appreciate some help.

System Info:
OS : Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise
Processor: Dual Intel Core i5 CPU @ 2.53GHz
Ram: 4gb

Here is a link to all the minidumps I have:
http://cid-6057a66390413410.office.live.com/self.aspx/.Public/Minidump.zip

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you give Event viewer logs ?


----------



## adam-tcpl (Mar 16, 2011)

It seems to have been resolved.

I had run a scan disk with /f and although the disk checking froze around 14% on my D:\ drive it seems to have got far enough to fix whatever issue was causing the blue screening.


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

Hope you have made backups! Good luck


----------

